# A Little Extra Storage



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

After reading a few posts here about lost space found, I decided to see what else I could find.

Changed the tip out to a full top drawer, as suggested by others here (thanks!), and then knocked out the panel at the very bottom of that row of drawers and added a hinged door to access storage I use for all my cables.




























There's also a blank panel on top of the fridge. Knocked out the panel, boxed in the space and added a door. The cutting board and dish rack fit nicely there.



















There's also a dead space on each side of the microwave. I cut out a section and mounted a drawer organizer my wife found at a discount store. Made a simple faceplate. Makes a nice spot to leave stuff you need as you go in and out.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicely done. What model is the trailer?


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

thefulminator said:


> Nicely done. What model is the trailer?


23 KRS. And thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice work....keep looking, I'm sure there is more space in there somewhere.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Nice work....keep looking, I'm sure there is more space in there somewhere.


Already did the storage cabinet next to the john, and planning on making the step to the bed into storage. There's a bunch of room under the couch, but I might stuff a water accumulator in there someday. Next project is likely to be storage in the undercarriage. Between the coroplast belly and the facade along the sides of this trailer there's a nice 2' well the whole length of the trailer. Could get step ladders, leveling blocks, flagpoles (for those so inclined), who knows what else?


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

Where did you get the replacement doors?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

shooter57 said:


> .....and planning on making the step to the bed into storage.


Here is how mine looked on our previous 28RSS. All images located here.


----------



## shooter57 (Sep 23, 2011)

Stance said:


> Where did you get the replacement doors?


Made 'em. Not an exact copy but good enough.


----------

